# Jekyll Island Tourist Trap ???



## gordwa (Apr 2, 2017)

I remember coming to this area some 30 years ago thinking how nice it was finding a place that was left pretty much to nature and leaving the surrounding areas alone.It had the little mall area and stores seemed perfect.I now have a home in Brunswick and love the area .Last week while fishing in a small creek around Jekyll while anchored firsts about 15 kayakers come paddling right thru where i was fishing.They could have cared less about me or my fishing.Butt what really upset me was this guy in a oversized air boat hauling CensoredCensoredCensored thru the marshes with tourists on this thing louder than CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored.I could hear him a mile or better away .I cant believe the dnr allows that thing to run up in there scaring all the shore birds and just disturbing the tranquility of this wonderful area.to And not to mention the harm that it is possibly its doing to the eco system of the marshes.I mean come on this isnt the everglades.You want to run that thing run it in the open sound.Whats going on with those people on Jekyll are they that money hungry for tourist Just my thoughts.....I would be happy to hear other peoples thoughts on this or am i just over reacting..


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 2, 2017)

We love Jekyll. Have for years . I agree it is growing but that is inevitable. The paddlers and air boat are just typical idiots and they are every where. With more people traveling and braving the water it will get worse and location is not discriminated on. I feel the pain also.


----------



## Dozerz (Apr 2, 2017)

You need to go farther than they can, go where they can't or won't. Send them where you don't want to go, way over there is where you go with that CensoredCensored.


----------



## trippcasey (Apr 2, 2017)

Not everyone knows what fishing etiquette is. I do think that an air boat driving over the marsh grass is frowned upon by the DNR though. However, airboats are used all over for fishing. So are yaks. I try to stay away from all of the congested areas when I fish. It doesnt work all of the time.


----------



## Bluemoose (Apr 2, 2017)

*Air Boat*

I had lived in Brunswick a little over 4 years, moved from Fl. I ended up selling my air boat because the DNR told me I could not run it in the marsh. Sad because that was my main fish getter in the marshes and tidal creeks around Cedar Key Fl.


----------



## gordwa (Apr 2, 2017)

Maybe i just don't get it.I have never seen such a large air boat loaded with so many people making so much noise here in the solitude of the marshes.I just never figured they would fit in here.Always thought they were a Florida thing and had a real reason to exist down there.


----------



## jfish (Apr 2, 2017)

The air boat guide will never get any courtesy from me anymore.  If I can wake his CensoredCensoredCensored I'm gonna.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2017)

It has changed a lot. We spent our Honeymoon there bout 47 years ago, when I go back now it kinda is a shock to the system as to how much it has changed. But anywhere on the coast is seeing unbelievable change. We went through Fernandina a few year back and could not believe how much it had changed since the 70's.


----------



## jtaylor (Apr 3, 2017)

I saw the air boat leave from the public ramp last summer. There were people fishing on the dock and he blew chairs, hats, etc in the water when he took off. Kinda crazy.


----------



## jfish (Apr 3, 2017)

jtaylor said:


> I saw the air boat leave from the public ramp last summer. There were people fishing on the dock and he blew chairs, hats, etc in the water when he took off. Kinda crazy.



Exactly my point. Soaked me at bridge also doing same thing. Complete disregard of respect for what equipment he has when others are around.


----------



## ssramage (Apr 3, 2017)

Haven't seen the airboat guide, but then again, I doubt he'll go where I'm at. If I see him, I'll be sure to steer clear.


----------



## seeker (Apr 3, 2017)

Contact the Jekyll Island Authority and see if they will discipline the operator.  Captain Larry's Air Boat Rides.


----------



## Rodsmith (Apr 3, 2017)

seeker said:


> Contact the Jekyll Island Authority and see if they will discipline the operator.  Captain Larry's Air Boat Rides.



I know a few guys that if he exhibits that type of behavior near them, Jekyll Island Authority will be the LEAST of his worries.


----------

